# November Photo Challenge - DISCUSSION THREAD



## Moonbat

Ok, the new Theme is up - November Photo Challenge - PLEASE READ FIRST POST


Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well... that theme strikes me as bit funny.


----------



## alchemist

Ooh, this should get interesting.


----------



## Talysia

Interesting theme - I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy this one, not to mention seeing the entries.


----------



## CyBeR

Perpetual Man said:


> Well... that theme strikes me as bit funny.



Such a bad pun .


----------



## Perpetual Man

CyBeR said:


> Such a bad pun .



Well someone had to do it...

I'm just thinking, the funniest thing I can thing of is someone trying to take a photo of me trying to take a humorous picture!


----------



## alchemist

CyBeR said:


> Such a bad pun .


 
No need to be so snappy


----------



## Perpetual Man

And I thought my pun was a Flash in the pan, it certainly did not take too long to develop.


----------



## hopewrites

I have no idea if they will be funny to anyone else, but I liked them.
Took them my last day working at the zoo. Didn't realize the bat was peeing till I put the camera down after congratulating myself that he flew up so close to the glass and held still long enough for my phone to snap a picture. The other one is river otters sleeping together, the one you cant see very well has its paw up in the air, the one you can see had the paw that was in the air in its face a moment before. Good memories for me walking through their viewing area and watching them play.


----------



## BookStop

Didn't notice right off that the bat was peeing, however, he does appear to be conducting some out of sight orchestra. Very cute. (I love bats, btw. Flying Fox?)

Still no camera to be found, so posted oldies.


----------



## hopewrites

Fruit bat, I only washed their windows once in a while so they were not as well known to me as the Dexter Cattle and the Chickens who I walked past several times a day on my rounds. Sorry I cant tell you more about them. 
Liked your cats
and Mouse your ninja dog is epic


----------



## Talysia

I've just posted my entry.  My artist's model (affectionately known as Ben D Bloke by my sister - and now by me), slipping on a banana skin fridge magnet.  It took a while to put together, but I got the effect I wanted.

Love the entries so far!


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, HW! 

Taly, like yours!

I've got no idea for a second one at all.


----------



## mosaix

Regarding Talysia's entry, I actualy saw that happen once. I used to work on the fourth floor of an office block in Manchester. The rear of the block overlooked a small enclosed public gardens with flower beds and paths. As I was standing looking out of the window drinking a coffee I noticed a banana skin on one of the paths. Shortly a woman pushing a pram entered the gardens and, sure enough, she made her way around the flower beds and slipped on the banana skin. 

Previously I hadn't thought slipping on a banana skin was particularly funny and couldn't understand why anyone would think it was. But I soon changed my mind. I could hardly breathe for laughing. It was all the more funny the way the woman quickly got up, looked around to see if anyone was about, and carried on as if nothing had happened. 

I know I shouldn't have laughed but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well I have one photo, but depending on how you look at it, it might be considered a little... ummm risque.

Not sure whether I should post or not...


----------



## Mouse

More risqué than your tree boobies?


----------



## Perpetual Man

Probably. 

It was a face!!!!

Possibly because the tree boob... I mean face was a wonderful display of nature in the abstract. This one might have involved some.... uh positioning.


----------



## Mouse

*snicker*


----------



## AE35Unit

lovin the banana skin trip up!


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've just put my two up, the first was from a while ago. It's on top of an upright freezer, and the cats used to jump up there, no coercion at all to get in the boxes...

The second.... well I'm not saying anything.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Perpetual Man! Dear oh dear..!

*snicker*


----------



## Perpetual Man

Whistles innocently....


----------



## Mouse

Dirty boy!


----------



## alchemist

_Woolly_ inappropriate for this site!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Dirty? Moi?

It's only Shaun giving Ewan a piggy err sheepy back.

What did you think it was?


----------



## Mouse

Looks like Ewan's giving Shaun one to me.

(A sheepyback, you lot!)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Is back to whistling innocently


----------



## alchemist

It's the look of surprise on Shaun's face that makes it.

"What will I do this evening? Maybe get a pizza and -- _WHAT THE_--?"


----------



## Perpetual Man

alchemist said:


> It's the look of surprise on Shaun's face that makes it.
> 
> "What will I do this evening? Maybe get a pizza and -- _WHAT THE_--?"



Well that really made me laugh!


----------



## AE35Unit

Perp, your first entry looks like mine!  Cool cats.  As for your second entry, well...


----------



## Perpetual Man

AE35Unit said:


> Perp, your first entry looks like mine!  Cool cats.  As for your second entry, well...



Thanks AE35Unit! Throughout my life all the cats we had were... unique. 

And I'm still whistling inn..... hey wait a minute what are we going on about this for, have you seen Alchemists new picture????


----------



## alchemist

Whatever doubts I had about posting that picture were well and truly washed away when I saw the sheep. You're my inspiration, Perp!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks... I think.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, I love things like that (the fingers). I saw a really good zombie one once. So simple but so effective!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Vampire fingers? I had to chuckle. 

Some really different and clever ones and funny and rude...


----------



## Mouse

Ta and ta.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Perpetual Man said:


> Vampire fingers? I had to chuckle.
> 
> Some really different and clever ones and funny and rude...


 
Actually speaking of that, Perp, I was a bit shocked... and with Shaun, of all things.


----------



## Perpetual Man

My pleasure. And...

Oh crap, I've just seen my post count...


----------



## alchemist

Perpetual Man said:


> My pleasure. And...
> 
> Oh crap, I've just seen my post count...



You, sir, are banished to The Lounge until such time as you polish a piece of your writing sufficiently.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Long night ahead, Perp You don't need to reply.


----------



## Perpetual Man

But I shall, it's done and up - I had something ready because I knew I would be otherwise engaged with NaNoWriMo...

So no finger pointing please... or is that just Mouse's vampires?


----------



## Talysia

Just posted my second entry - a comedy mask - or at least, a much smaller version.  It's actually an ornament I borrowed from my Mum.

I think this has to be one of my favourite challenges.  The photos are all excellent, and some of the comments have given me a good laugh, too!


----------



## Culhwch

Just a warning the challenge thread will be closed in about fourteen hours time. Provided I remember.....


----------



## Culhwch

Challenge is closed and the poll is live: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534263-poll-november-photography-challenge.html


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Arrrgh, I forgot the photo challenge again! I had an idea, but I needed to scan the photos because they don't exist in digital format, and the scanner isn't networked so I lost out to football -- needed my husband's computer for the scanner.   Oh well -- many nice entries to choose from, anyway!


----------



## hopewrites

oh i get first vote in twice this month. Sorry if you cant see my pictures, I'm having technical difficulties with my internet, and if you can never mind me and my panicking because I cant see them.


----------



## Mouse

I voted for alchemist's naughty sign (and after voting realised me and he are now equal votes! Ta, HW and Moonbat!) Though I was close to voting for Perp, I really don't like cats, (sorry, sorry, sorry!), and thought alc's wee Spiderman was a better photo.


----------



## Talysia

Great entries, and very difficult to vote!  I loved them all, and it eventually came down to BookStop and Alchemist, but BookStop's cats just pipped it for me.

Well done everyone!


----------



## AE35Unit

I voted for Mouses kung poodle, just brillliant!


----------



## Mouse

ta muchly!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Tough call, but isn't it always. I voted for Alchemist - Spider-man the early years did it for me, I didn't get the signs though.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Dislike interrupting the fun, but I've just seen Moonbat's comment on his photo of the traffic signs, about using photos from a previous competition.

If people can remember one of the rules as stated at the beginning of the competition:

*- Do not use photographs already posted around the site*

Not only ones used from previous competitions, but please refrain from using ones already posted in other threads, too.

Just a heads up for future competitions.


----------



## alchemist

hopewrites said:


> oh i get first vote in twice this month. Sorry if you cant see my pictures, I'm having technical difficulties with my internet, and if you can never mind me and my panicking because I cant see them.



Your pictures are alive and well!

I liked AE's cop, but my vote was between Perp's sheep and Bookstop's lothario cat. Using the barometer of how much I smiled, it had to be Shaun's romantic encounter.

And thanks for the votes, LittleMissy, Mouse and perp.



> Tough call, but isn't it always. I voted for Alchemist - Spider-man the early years did it for me, I didn't get the signs though.



It's _Burnfoot._ Y'know, like a foot, _burning_.


----------



## Culhwch

HoopyFrood said:


> Dislike interrupting the fun, but I've just seen Moonbat's comment on his photo of the traffic signs, about using photos from a previous competition.
> 
> If people can remember one of the rules as stated at the beginning of the competition:
> 
> *- Do not use photographs already posted around the site*
> 
> Not only ones used from previous competitions, but please refrain from using ones already posted in other threads, too.
> 
> Just a heads up for future competitions.


 
I'll reiterate this as well - I'm afraid my less than sharp eyes hadn't picked up on it, but Hoops is right, the rules state that photos posted previously to the site aren't to be used. As it's been up for some time, there's probably no point in removing it at this late stage, and as Moonbat has posted another picture, I'll leave his name in the poll. But this is something to keep in mind in the future.


----------



## Moonbat

Sorry, I should have re-checked the rules before posting.

Sorry


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Well, alchemist's Spiderman almost got me, but in the end it was Perp's sheep. Ugh, I can't believe I just typed that.

Umm anyway, in the interest of being a rules lawyer, since it's going around, doesn't Chrispy have three photos up? Just checking.


----------



## Culhwch

I can only see one...


----------



## Perpetual Man

TheDustyZebra said:


> Well, alchemist's Spiderman almost got me, but in the end it was Perp's sheep. Ugh, I can't believe I just typed that.
> 
> Umm anyway, in the interest of being a rules lawyer, since it's going around, doesn't Chrispy have three photos up? Just checking.



Shaun and Ewan thank you most kindly.


----------



## chrispenycate

Three photos? I could barely manage one, and that with questionable focus.


----------



## Talysia

Many thanks for the votes, Hoopy and Chris!

I've just noticed that, as things stand, it looks like we've got another tie-break situation.


----------



## alchemist

Only a two-way tie, rather than four. Do we have a tie-breaker or just shake hands and share the prize?


----------



## Culhwch

Sorry, this totally slipped my mind today. The poll is closed, and we do have tie. In the past, ties in the photo challenge poll have stood, with the whoever had won before, or won last, giving way to the other. Alternately, you could collaborate on a theme.


----------



## Mouse

Looking at the roll of honour thingy, Alc won February and I won March and May. So that'd be alchemist's turn.


----------



## alchemist

That's very generous of you, ma'am. How about we call it a draw? I could PM you with a couple of themes in a couple of hours. You think up some too, and by some crazy coincidence we may both have the same idea.


----------



## alchemist

Well, Mouse didn't get back to my PM, and in case you're AFK for the weekend I'll take up your kind offer and plough ahead, as people are probably waiting with bated breath for December's challenge. Wait no more. It'll be here in 10 minutes.


----------



## Mouse

I was in medieval Dunster last night, watching Morris dancers and eating mince pies. Sorry about that.


----------



## hopewrites

Mouse said:


> I was in medieval Dunster last night, watching Morris dancers and eating mince pies. Sorry about that.


who would be sorry about that? I wish i was there...


----------



## TheDustyZebra

So sorry -- I just got glasses, so one would think that I would actually be able to see, and read, and useful things like that. I had it in my head that Bookstop's cats were Chrispy's pictures as well. I can't imagine why, except that I'm a bonehead. Mea culpa.


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations on the joint win, Mouse and Alchemist!


----------

